# Wierd problem



## greenfire (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a 98 altima. I have BC stage 2 cams, BC dual valve springs, mild port & polished head OBX cat back exhaust ( also had the OBX 4-2-1 header but took it off due to my problem), K&N cone filter, and stock exhaust manifold. I have bocsh o2 sensors and I have no codes in the ecu when I plug in my obd2 reader (I dont reset the ecu when I plug it in, I just check to see if the monitors have set to ready status).

My problem is I cannot get the o2 heater, o2 sensor, and egr flow monitors to set in "Ready" status to pass emissions. I have done a couple different drive cycles, changed the ecu, took it to a shop (to do the drive cycles), and took it to the dealership to have them test it. The shop couldn't get the monitors to set, and nissan didn't find any problems (they told me to drive it normal for a couple weeks, and the monitors will set). Well it's been a couple months, I have been driving like an old lady, and still the 3 monitors are not ready. The car drives excellent, getting about 380 miles on a tank of gas, but the monitors are still not ready. PLEASE HELP!


----------

